# Eid



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Happy Eid to everyone 

:flock::flock::flock:

If you don't enjoy seeing and smelling gore, make sure you stay indoors for the next 3/4 days


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Some one in my building gave two sheep to the bowabs, the sheep have been living in the garage for the past 4 days.. the smell is indescribable


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy Eid to everyone

enjoy peace and happiness with your families


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Some one in my building gave two sheep to the bowabs, the sheep have been living in the garage for the past 4 days.. the smell is indescribable


Are the sheep still alive? Most likely they will be slaughtered in the garage, so the smell will only get worse


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Are the sheep still alive? Most likely they will be slaughtered in the garage, so the smell will only get worse




I would doubt it...


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Heard the "mooing" all last night.... saw the river of blood coming from the basement parking lot... the good thing is I think they are finished. Not going outside today!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Not going outside today!


Me either.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

https://twitter.com/sharifkouddous/status/261783738122387456/photo/1/large


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Some one in my building gave two sheep to the bowabs, the sheep have been living in the garage for the past 4 days.. the smell is indescribable




I hope he was feeding and watering them....but I doubt it....
To most Egyptians it's food...
To others, it's a poor animal being kept in lousy conditions until it dies....

And don't even start me off on the bloody handprints everywhere!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's the fact you cannot get away from it... the noise, smell, blood,,,,


----------

